#ubuntu-us-pa 2011-07-18
<ChinnoDog> I think it could only be cool to take your mom to fosscon if she was a better hacker than you
<pleia2> ouch
<pleia2> women have to be smarter than the men they go to a conference with now?
<pleia2> I guess I can't go to fosscon either
<ChinnoDog> Someone else defend me. I have to go to sleep now.
 * pleia2 is bored with disparaging remarks about mothers on the internet
<ChinnoDog> Fine, I'l defend myself
<ChinnoDog> I'm not talking about going to Fosscon with a woman, I'm talking about going with your mom!
<pleia2> so it'll just suck once I have kids?
<pleia2> thanks, that makes it so much better!
<ChinnoDog> I can't help that if you have a son you will be his mom. You can't expect him to take you everywhere with him.
<rmg51> ChinnoDog: should just crawl into a hole and be done with it
<pleia2> I don't see where somone made that expectation
<ChinnoDog> rmg51: probably, but I take getting in trouble with pleia2 as a challenge
<rmg51> youmake it way to easy
<rmg51> dang spacebar :P
<pleia2> ChinnoDog: it's just annoying because people don't flinch at people going to tech conferences with their father
<pleia2> InHisName has brought his son to events, no one was any less cool for that
<rmg51> I wouldn't want to bring my mom
<ChinnoDog> The assumption here is that the one bringing the mom is only doing it because she is his mom, not because she is genuinely interested
<ChinnoDog> I wouldn't bring my dad either unlesss that condition was met
<rmg51> she would have no idea what was going on
<pleia2> you can go to sleep
<ChinnoDog> lol
<pleia2> except I will tease you about going to sleep at 9:30
<ChinnoDog> pleia2: <3
<ChinnoDog> night :-)
<pleia2> night :)
<rmg51> if I bring mom ChinnoDog should have to baby sit her
<pleia2> ChinnoDog thinks conferences are boring
<pleia2> he's not coming :(
<rmg51> wait till he spends time with mom
<waltman> Is there any way to watch a silverlight video in linux?
<waltman> Ah. I see a project called "moonlight", but no obvious packages for debian.
<pleia2> moonlight was never very good anyway, they were always playing catch-up with silverlight so even once you got a usable moonlight it would change in 2 days and stop working
<x_hochiBisjeK> i dont think the current moonlight works w/ todays silverlight
<pleia2> I think that's what I just said :)
<x_hochiBisjeK> yes pleia you did
<JonathanD> Morning.
<JonathanD> pleia2: didn't MS give out some code to help make it work? what happened to that.
<rmg51> morning JonathanD
<JonathanD> howdy rmg51
<rmg51> o/
<JonathanD> how goes?
<rmg51> slowly :)
<x_hochiBisjeK> y'all up way tooooooo early
<InHisName> I am ?
<JonathanD> hello x_hochiBisjeK, InHisName
<JonathanD> x_hochiBisjeK: it's almost 6, time to get moving.
<x_hochiBisjeK> noooooooooO!
 * x_hochiBisjeK eyes bed, dreams of crawling back in
<InHisName> My it's getting late, the kids will be up soon and I'll have to stop typing to give them more attention.
<x_hochiBisjeK> don't let us stop you, give kids lovin's
<InHisName> I sleep when its dark and lights out.  Now can't turn off the sun.  Too light might as well get up and mess with computer while others wake up.
<jthan>  
<andrew>  
<JonathanD>  
<jedijf>  
<jthan>  
<JonathanD> I need to enlist the help of someone who is NOT coming to fosscon.
<JonathanD> For a secret mission.
<JonathanD> Any volunteers?
<ChinnoDog> hmm
<andrew> that might be me due to other obligations
<ChinnoDog> JonathanD: how secret?
<JonathanD> vaguely secret
<JonathanD> but I found someone
<ChinnoDog> k
<waltman> Wait there are people who aren't coming to fosscon?  Why not?
<JonathanD> waltman: they are silly I guess.
<JonathanD> waltman: on the other hand, we're almost out of space.
<waltman> Well, you were lucky to find one of them!
<JonathanD> we may have to look bigger next year
<andrew> ah yes, the yo-yo effect
<JonathanD> not too much bigger, andrew
<andrew> JonathanD: also, if it is really this week, you need to start hyping it more on facebook
<JonathanD> but if we can find space for 180
<JonathanD> andrew: if we're so close to full, is there a point? :)
<andrew> remind people?
<andrew> it's more than just advertising
<JonathanD> I just posted.
<andrew> continue to hype
<andrew> i see
#ubuntu-us-pa 2011-07-19
<JonathanD> 120.
 * JonathanD does a little dance.
<rmg51> about time you posted something about fosscon
<JonathanD> I know.
<teddy-dbear> I thought you were broken
<TheEvilPhoenix> </BOOM>
<JonathanD> See ya all in a few hours.
<jthan> Sure thing
<jthan> yeah
<jthan> totally
<jthan> bye
<jthan> hey
<jthan> cya
<jthan> Sorry :-p
<jthan> I just don't know what you're referring to
<JonathanD> oh
<JonathanD> jthan: That I'll be back on here at 5 ish, thats all :)
<JonathanD> 122
<jthan> Oh.
<jthan> Nice.
<JonathanD> 18 to go.
<JonathanD> thats it, we need more chairs.
<jthan> Anyone else awake?
<x_hochiBisjeK> nope
<jthan> If I didn't know any better I'd think you were lying to me
<x_hochiBisjeK> zZz
<JonathanD> Morning.
<rmg51> morning JonathanD
<JonathanD> Howdy.
<rmg51> o/
<JonathanD> Still 122
<rmg51> you forgot the day countdown :-D
<JonathanD> oh yes
<JonathanD> 5 days
<InHisName> JonathanD: if you have 140 chairs, you might get away with registering 160-170 and still not need to add any chairs due to no-shows.  Then if 133 really show up, it will look really full.
<JonathanD> InHisName: there are only 70 chairs in each speaking area.
<JonathanD> Even 120 will be VERY full.
<JonathanD> Come one, come all to basekamp tonight to discuss it! ;)
<ChinnoDog>  morning
<rmg51> morning ChinnoDog
<teddy-dbear> o/
<JonathanD> Morning v2.
<ChinnoDog> v2? I must be using a beta release
<andrew> darn bug, we'll have to reboot JonathanD again
<SamuraiAlba> Good bacon to all!
<x_hochiBisjeK> Texting While Walking Is Now a Crime in Philadelphia http://ow.ly/5HWTd
<PennBot> Title: Texting While Walking Is Now a Crime in Philadelphia (at ow.ly)
<ChinnoDog> I am forseeing a new market for head up displays
<ChinnoDog> sweet
<JonathanD> how bout being on the phone while walking?
<ChinnoDog> Or chewing gum while walking
<ChinnoDog> Playing video games while walking?
<ChinnoDog> Might as well outlaw having your hands above your waist while walking and be done with it
<JonathanD> how bout we just outlaw walking?
<ChinnoDog> That would really be nipping this problem in the bud
<JonathanD> "text while they walk without looking ahead."
<JonathanD> thats not so bad.
<JonathanD> if applied as written there
<ChinnoDog> So, android powered head up display? Who is going to make one?
<ChinnoDog> My phone already has an hdmi port
<ChinnoDog> chorded keyboard can probably be implemented on screen so no other hardware needed besides display
<ChinnoDog> Making the cause illegal is kind of silly but I'm willing to play the game.
<ChinnoDog> I would prefer that sanding in the street staring into traffic is illegal, but hey, whatever
<ChinnoDog> s/sanding/standing
<jedijf> that's actually very legal; called pedestrian right of way
<ChinnoDog> So, what are we making laws about then? hehe
<ChinnoDog> Lets just reduce the penalty for hitting a pedestrian that is not watching traffic
<JonathanD> To -$50
<ChinnoDog> I can't agree with that. I'm occasionally an offender. haha
<ChinnoDog> What amazes me is that after I put my phone down at the street corner and start crossing at the crosswalk when I have the right of way the people turning towards me get angry when I am looking at my phone. wtf?
<ChinnoDog> I'm not going to move any faster or slower whether I'm looking at my phone, looking at them, or chatting with a friend
<JonathanD> thinkgeek is sending stuff to fosscon.
<ChinnoDog> hi lamalex
<JonathanD> 2128
<JonathanD> erm
<JonathanD> 128
<andrew> JonathanD: You forgot the / again
<JonathanD> 130
<ChinnoDog> JonathanD: what are you counting?
<JonathanD> fosscon regs
<ChinnoDog> ah. ic
<ChinnoDog> Is there a projected number?
<JonathanD> we're going to sell out, almost for sure
<JonathanD> which would be 140
<rmg51> which means I can't come at the last moment
<JonathanD> correct.
<JonathanD> unless you bring a camping chair.
<teddy-dbear> what about me?
<JonathanD> You can sit on the floor.
<teddy-dbear> not on your lap?
<JonathanD> I'll be standing.
<teddy-dbear> that's ok,you can just hold me :-D
<teddy-dbear> now all I need is a way to get there
<JonathanD> rmg51 should bring you.
<rmg51> I still can't be sure about making it :P
<waltman> JonathanD: there might be some walk-ups, too, of course.
<JonathanD> I hope they bring chairs.
<waltman> JonathanD: I'm assuming some percentage of attendees will be in the hallway track at any given time.
<JonathanD> indeed
<rmg51> andrew: fix PennBot
<ChinnoDog> PennBot must be on a coffee break
<andrew> meh
<andrew> why did you break him?
<rmg51> it's all JonathanD's fault :-D
<andrew> wow... that log was flying by fast
<andrew> all dead now
 * andrew is giving it a few minutes to clear things up
<JonathanD> 9 left.
<andrew> 9 IRC windows?
<JonathanD> fosscon spots.
<jedijf> get the 'sold-out' banner ready! great job JonathanD
<JonathanD> I just got a batch of funding. Going to see if I can secure more seats instead.
<JonathanD> not a LOT more because we're going to be packed as it is, but a few.
<rmg51> @seen PennBot
#ubuntu-us-pa 2011-07-20
<Guest70950> hello
<jthan> Hello
<jthan> How's it going?
<Guest70950> hey
<Guest70950> I was looking for help getting a working flash player for xbuntu
<jthan> Ahh.
<jthan> Alright
<jthan> Are you familiar with the terminal?
<Guest70950> no, srorry for the long reply times
<jthan> That's fine - I'm here for awhile.
<jthan> Do you know how to use the Ubuntu software center?
<Guest70950> not really, but Im just not sure what that is
<jthan> It should be under your applications menu.
<Guest70950> its up
<jthan> k - type in "flashplayer-nonfree"
<jthan> See if any packages come up.
<Guest70950> type into search box nothing cam up for nonfree
<Guest70950> but for just flashplayer somthing came up
<jthan> What is it called?
<Guest70950> adobe flash plugin
<jthan> That's what you're looking for
<Guest70950> thank you
<Guest70950> I'm so used to windows that was a little traumatizing
<jthan> Sure - try it out and let me know if it works
<jthan> Oh we've all been there.
<Guest70950> its taking a minute to download
<Guest70950> Ive got to go check something will you be here in 7 minutes or less?
<Guest70950> and how do I change my name from guest?
<jthan> In here?
<jthan> type "/nick desirednick" without the quotes
<Guest70950> hmm
<jthan> didn't work?
<jthan> what IRC client?
<Guest70950> lol idk
<Guest70950> That flash player works thanks again
<jthan> Good stuff
<jthan> anytime
<Guest70950> name thing still doesnt work, but I gotta go eat, bye bye
<jthan> Later! Come back soon
<JonathanD> Morning.
<rmg51> morning JonathanD
<JonathanD> hey hey
<rmg51> o/
<rmg51> \o
<rmg51> \o/
<JonathanD> how are ya?
<JonathanD> 133.
<JonathanD> 7 to go.
<rmg51> well, at least one of our bots is still working :-D
<JonathanD> heh :p
<JonathanD> 3 more days til I shut up ;)
<rmg51> until the next event
<rmg51> but it still looks like andrew killed PennBot
<JonathanD> clearly pennbot should take over this for me.
<JonathanD> rmg51: don't worry. WE don't start meeting for the 2012 thing until July 30th.
<rmg51> only 10 days and counting ;-)
<JonathanD> you figure out if you're joining us yet?
<rmg51> not looking good
<rmg51> Teddy will have to miss this one
<JonathanD> where are you again?
<JonathanD> where is teddy again, really
<JonathanD> I think pleia2 would be very dissapointed if she didn't get to see teddy
<rmg51> Teddy would be very disappointed if he didn't get to see Stitch :P
<rmg51> breakfast time
<JonathanD> rmg51: perhaps I could come get teddy.
<rmg51> long detour for you
<rmg51> you would be headed in the wrong direction
<JonathanD> rmg51: not en-route
<JonathanD> I was thinking maybe tomorrow
<rmg51> I have no problem withnthat as long as you are willing to take care of the little guy
<rmg51> and bring him back :-D
<rmg51> time to head out to work
<rmg51> back in a while
<SamuraiAlba> Good bacon to all!
<andrew> rmg51: He'll be back
<DJAshnar> Baconz!
<rmg51> andrew: as good as before or just a shadow of himself? :-/
<andrew> same old PennBot
<andrew> I was going to bring him right back up yesterday, but got a few freenode connection errors, so I gave it some time
<rmg51> like I said yesterday, it's all JonathanDs fault :-D
<DJAshnar> Warcraft is DOWN :(
<JonathanD> rmg51: probably.
<jthan> Any PHP-ers out there care to check something out for me?
<JonathanD> 6 spots left
<jthan> I am trying to write an if else statement that evaluates a radio button input from an HTML form. Depending upon which radio button is selected changes the receipient of the email sent out at the end of the php file.
<JonathanD> should be simple
<JonathanD> I'll take a look in a bit if you like
<JonathanD> My work desktops video card just fried, and I need to get that working first...
<JonathanD> source somewhere?
<JonathanD> etherpad or something like it is good
<jthan> One second - i'll put it on paste2
<jthan> Don't laugh at my three if statements. It's just a last-ditch effort since my if else didn't work
<jthan> JonathanD: I'm going to PM if it's alright because it contains email addresses
<JonathanD>  thats fine.
<jthan> JonathanD++
<jthan> @karma JonathanD
<PennBot> jthan: Karma for "JonathanD" has been increased 3 times and decreased 0 times for a total karma of 3.
<MutantTurkey> o/
<pleia2> I'm doing a "working with other groups" session for community week over in #ubuntu-classroom and #ubuntu-classroom-chat if anyone is interested in attending :) (I feature some pennsylvania projects! yay pa!)
<ChinnoDog> gobble gobble
<JonathanD> We've aquired extra chairs.
<JonathanD> I'm upping the max by 5.
<ChinnoDog> Next there will be cusions on the floor
<ChinnoDog> Maybe you can stack attendees on top of each other
<JonathanD> theres a kung fu place on the 3rd floor
<JonathanD> maybe we can borrow the mats
<ChinnoDog> You can hang them from the ceiling
<MutantTurkey> gobble gobble
<ChinnoDog> You can open up a new site in SF with stereoscopic teleconference system
<JonathanD> ChinnoDog: that I'd like to do.
<ChinnoDog> Its doable.
<JonathanD> ChinnoDog: but first we're going to get our own place here ;)
<ChinnoDog> In fact, you could let anyone open a site that had enough people and was willing ot acquire the equipment
<JonathanD> I need you all to pitch in so I can buy this warehouse in bridgeport and turn it into a conference center, k?
<JonathanD> it's $24,000 a year. Quite a steal.
<ChinnoDog> So, how much do we owe you then?
<JonathanD> I have $7 so far.
<x_hochiBisjeK> ha
<ChinnoDog> JonathanD: better start charging a cover fee for those geknics
<MutantTurkey> JonathanD: I can give you emotional support.
<MutantTurkey> thats about it
<JonathanD> ChinnoDog: we've been making a small profit on the camping trips.
<JonathanD> But that comes out to about $67 saved up, so far. Still won't get very far :P
<ChinnoDog> I would pay for a fractional warehouse if I could live there too
<JonathanD> ChinnoDog: it's not big enough for that.
<JonathanD> THe place is 3,000 sq foot.
<JonathanD> $8 a foot
<rmg51> JonathanD: you should talk to jedijf
<JonathanD> big enough for a bunch of people to live in, OR an event space ,but not really both.
<rmg51> he has warehouse space
<JonathanD> rmg51: this is very long term planning. but I plan on talking to a bunch of local groups and seeing what might be possible.
<ChinnoDog> JonathanD: How many feet do you need to live?
<rmg51> not sure if he can let it out
<rmg51> also it's in NJ
<JonathanD> or something.
<JonathanD> rmg51: I'll talk to him. post fosscon. or at fosscon.
<JonathanD> Scott had this idea of holding events in "for rent" spaces.
<JonathanD> in exchange we would sweep and clean on our way out.
<JonathanD> and maybe paint.
<JonathanD> stuff like that.
<ChinnoDog> Lets see.. lets think studio apt. 400ft^2 studios exist
<JonathanD> it's not a bad idea.
<JonathanD> ChinnoDog: yes, you can live in 200sq foot
<JonathanD> a single person.
<JonathanD> When I was in high school I did floorplans of spaces like that all the time.
<JonathanD> No wait, no I didn't. I was listening to the teacher. Thats right.
<rmg51> Giant in Willow Grove has conference space
 * JonathanD nods
<ChinnoDog> 200ft^2 per person?
<MutantTurkey> rmg51: which is nice
<JonathanD> ChinnoDog: minimum(ish). you can probably slice off a bit with each new person.
<JonathanD> I did a design for these 300sq foot stackable pods suitable for 2 people.
<JonathanD> bath, tiny kitchen with table/couch thing, swivelmount TV to move between bedspace and couchspace.
<ChinnoDog> Well, if you divide into 200ft^2 units and you make being movable/collapsable a requirement, we are down to $133/mo per unit
<JonathanD> ChinnoDog: you need halls :P
<ChinnoDog> Some people would pay that to have a room to sleep in near town
<ChinnoDog> ok, maybe $150 after the halls
<JonathanD> ChinnoDog: this would be fine if we could find, say a 6000 sq foot space, turn half of it into living, the other half into event space, and then use the living space to subsidize the rest ;)
<JonathanD> There are a lot of spaces like this along the river starting around norristown and heading into the city.
<JonathanD> My impression has been that norristown is the cheapest.
<ChinnoDog> How often do events happen? Just require all the live-ins to fold up their condos for events. They are the pepole attending!
<JonathanD> rmg51: yes, I've been to that one.
<ChinnoDog> How big are shipping crates, like the kind they use on ships? Everyone could live in one of those and you could install a hoist and stack them during events
<rmg51> free for registered non-profits
<JonathanD> rmg51: basekamp is one.
<JonathanD> if we can operate under their umbrella for events.
<rmg51> or PACS
<JonathanD> or PACS
<ChinnoDog> ooh. You could stck them and install stairs and leave them like that
<JonathanD> rmg51: whats the way to contact them.
<ChinnoDog> I would live in a shipping crate
<JonathanD> ChinnoDog: put floors on top. Hold event on top of containers.
<ChinnoDog> even better!
<JonathanD> ensure events include tap dancing at 2am.
<ChinnoDog> I could live in the shipping create underworld
<ChinnoDog> Would probably look steampunk-ish to be living in metal crates without natural light
<JonathanD> run some pipes in them.
<JonathanD> vertically
<ChinnoDog> JonathanD: let me know when my room is ready
<JonathanD> hah :P
<rmg51> President at PACSnet.org
<JonathanD> http://www.giantfoodstores.com/shareddev/sharedcontent/OurStores/CCCS/comcenter.cfm?CC=CC&tmpstore=CC_427.html is the thing, yes?
<PennBot> Title: GIANT® Food Stores (at www.giantfoodstores.com)
<rmg51> that's the one
<JonathanD> looks like there are multiple of them.
<rmg51> only 3 in Pa
<JonathanD> ok.
<JonathanD> rmg51: I went once for SFD
<rmg51> so you know what it's like
<JonathanD> yup
<JonathanD> entry area, couple classrooms, large classroom.
<JonathanD> as I recall
<rmg51> the big room holds at least 120
<JonathanD> shame theres no convenient place to get food nearby.
<JonathanD> rmg51: kidding, of course. Does giant do catering?
<rmg51> says so
<JonathanD> I'd imagine they have food trays at least.
<JonathanD> I remember there being a prepared food place inside.
<JonathanD> with a cafe thing.
<rmg51> or just go downstairs for a sandwhich
<JonathanD> rmg51: and theres train...
<JonathanD> other than the max size, this looks pretty good.
<JonathanD> we might find 120 awful tight for fosscon next year.
<rmg51> hit the wrong button
<rmg51> they are fussy about holding to room limits
<rmg51> no standing room
<rmg51> fill the chairs done
<rmg51> time for me to sign off and pack up
<rmg51> I'll be back on somewere
<rmg51> wrong button again
<rmg51> I'll be back on somewhere around 6:30
<MutantTurkey> JonathanD: Yeah, 120 would be a squeeze
<MutantTurkey> you guys have considered maybe a school/college to host it?
<JonathanD> Yes.
<JonathanD> There will be a "thing" on the 30th in #fosscon where we'll discuss 2012 location possibilities.
<jthan> I love things!
<JonathanD> all are invited.
<MutantTurkey> jthan: wait you are a mac guy right?
<jthan> Kinda, yeah.
<jthan> why?
<JonathanD> OFF WITH HIS HEAD>
<MutantTurkey> I am having an awful time with it.
<jthan> "it?"
<MutantTurkey> i am finding it very difficult to build software
<jthan> obj-c son!
<MutantTurkey> and install software that is important
<jthan> such as?
<jthan> You aren't being very specific :-p
<MutantTurkey> I was wanting geany, the editor
<MutantTurkey> but ports is telling me i need Xcode 3.1
<jthan> vim++
<jthan> What do you edit with Geany?
<MutantTurkey> jthan: yes, but it won't work for what i need it to do
<MutantTurkey> vim++
<MutantTurkey> jthan: external editor for firefox
<jthan> meh..
<MutantTurkey> also, i wanted to build my own browser i wrote, it depends on gtk2 and webkitgtk... but i can't seem to get that either
<jthan> macports
<MutantTurkey> jthan: 1000+ line wiki pages are a pain in the ass.
<jthan> or darwinports
<MutantTurkey> jthan: it's being an ass about it.
<MutantTurkey> any luck with fink?
<jthan> never used that one
<MutantTurkey> macports can't do anything because i don't have xcode 3.1
<jthan> xcode is a free download from Apple
<jthan> You have to apply to be a dev I think
<MutantTurkey> i don't think so...
<jthan> but then it's free
<jthan> and you might like it
<MutantTurkey> yeah thats not free.
<jthan> It is free
<MutantTurkey> that is fucking retarded.
<jthan> *shrug*
 * MutantTurkey throws change in jar
<jthan> Do you want it or not?
<MutantTurkey> I don't want to have to apply to use software?
<jthan> Why not? it's not like you're signing your life away
<jthan> just signing up as a dev
 * MutantTurkey stomps off back into his gnu cave
<jthan> OOoh
<jthan> GNU hurd anyone?
<MutantTurkey> jthan: 2012 baby
<MutantTurkey> well, they keep pushing back for years..
<MutantTurkey> its pretty much duke nukum of the FOSS world
<MutantTurkey> jthan: also being stuck on a PPC based computer is really annoying :[
<jthan> Who does that?
<jthan> intel++
<MutantTurkey> agreed.
<MutantTurkey> but i don't own this baby...
<jthan> Who's is it?
<MutantTurkey> drexel's
<jthan> steal?
<jthan> k don't steal it
<MutantTurkey> it would take a few strong men to carry this thinbg out...
<jthan> oooh it's one of /them
<jthan>  /
<MutantTurkey> they are bulky
<MutantTurkey> any laptop recommendations? still havent found one :[
<jthan> Price range?
#ubuntu-us-pa 2011-07-21
<JonathanD> morning!
<rmg51> morning JonathanD
<JonathanD> Howdy rmg51
<rmg51> o/
<jedijf> JonathanD: what time are you getting to BK tomorrow?
<JonathanD> round 8
<JonathanD> oh, tomrrow
<JonathanD> not around 8
<JonathanD> we have to pick up stuff in the suburbs all morning :P
<JonathanD> so maybe 2 or 3. I hope
<andrew> BK.... my mind keeps saying "Burker King"
<JonathanD> Burger king burger king...
<jedijf> mine too bk - and specificallt the one right aroind the corner from BK
<JonathanD> theres a bk near bk?
<andrew> JonathanD: It's like starbucks, right across the street from each other
<JonathanD> rmg51: do you recall how many smaller classrooms there are at giant?
<rmg51> 3
<JonathanD> they're like 40ish people, right?
<rmg51> 28
<JonathanD> oh, fairly small...
<rmg51> yep
<JonathanD> 204 total then.
<rmg51> prolly to small for your needs
<JonathanD> if we setup video feeds to the smaller rooms, it might work.
<JonathanD> But you'd still only get 28 to a track.
<JonathanD> rmg51: yeah, I think it's too small.
<JonathanD> as you said, they probably can't flex much on it, either... I assume fire code and such.
<rmg51> wasn't set up form groups like yours
<rmg51> yep
<JonathanD> Could work if we did 2 days.
<JonathanD> and ran talks twice.
<JonathanD> maybe, anyway.
<rmg51> price would be right
<JonathanD> I'll think on it.
<JonathanD> We'd have to get (most) speakers to commit twice.
<JonathanD> But lots of small talks wouldn't be all bad, I'd think.
<JonathanD> I'd love to find a floorplan.
<JonathanD> Penn might be an option, too. Or Temple.
<rmg51> which might not be easy
<JonathanD> the floorplan?
<rmg51> http://pacsnet.org/meetingrooms.php
<PennBot> Title: PACS - Meeting Room Layout (at pacsnet.org)
<rmg51> JonathanD:  speskers
<JonathanD> oh, right.
<JonathanD> we could require reservations for space at a talk.
<JonathanD> it might be easier just to get one of the schools, though.
<JonathanD> They should have space for this sort of thing.
<rmg51>  have to find a better place for this laptop
<JonathanD> not even saturday yet and trying to find a next year venue. Win?
<rmg51> I can't see the keys
<rmg51> never to early to think about next year
<rmg51> JonathanD: something to think about
<rmg51> you may need to book a year in advance to get the whole floor
<JonathanD> true enough.
<JonathanD> someone go get me these: http://philadelphia.craigslist.org/zip/2505863507.html
<PennBot> Title: Podiums (at philadelphia.craigslist.org)
<JonathanD> For saturday.
<JonathanD> kthx.
<pleia2> that's a lectern, not a podium :)
<pleia2> people are so confused
<pleia2> podium is the thing you stand on!
<JonathanD> No, thats a soap box.
<jthan> fight?
<rmg51> @fight pleia2 JonathanD
<PennBot> Dunno.
<rmg51> PennBot: is broken
<PennBot> Bugger all, I dunno!
<JonathanD> 4 seats to go.
<JonathanD> we're actually past our orig limit, so I think pleia2 can reasonably claim she keynoted for a sold out event.
<ChinnoDog> hello
<rmg51> o/
<pleia2> can you turn the temperature down before I come in tomorrow?
<pleia2> thanks.
<JonathanD> yes.
<rmg51> can we just turn the air conditioner up?
<rmg51> SATURDAY
<rmg51> MOSTLY SUNNY. HOT. HUMID WITH HIGHS IN THE UPPER 90S.
<pleia2> ^ one of the reasons I moved to san francisco :)
<rmg51> HEAT INDEX VALUES UP TO 110.
<pleia2> that's just not right
<rmg51> we just don't have a big bay to help cool things down
<pleia2> Saturday Mostly cloudy in the morning then becoming sunny. Patchy fog in the morning. Highs in the lower 60s to mid 70s. Southwest winds 5 to 15 mph.
<pleia2> ah, nice
<waltman> All that nice weather makes you soft. You NEED this trip to the heat and humidity to toughen you up!
<rmg51> sorry, you don't get to stay home :-/
<pleia2> I like being soft!
<pleia2> :)
<waltman> OK, just think how much MORE you'll appreciate SF when you get back!
<pleia2> yes, clearly my siamese still controls the weather in philly and she did this so I'd come home
<waltman> heh
#ubuntu-us-pa 2011-07-22
<JonathanD> Morning!
<jedijf> morning
<rmg51> morning JonathanD and jedijf
<jackson> morning
<rmg51> morning jackson
<jackson> hi rmg51
<rmg51> o/
<jedijf> morning rmg51
<rmg51> o/
 * pleia2 waves
<JonathanD> Morning.
<JonathanD> hey pleia2
<rmg51> morning pleia2
<pleia2> packing packing :) leaving for airport in about an hour
<JonathanD> pleia2: see you seoon :)
<JonathanD> There is exactly one fosscon spot left.
#ubuntu-us-pa 2011-07-23
<JonathanD> Morning.
<rmg51> morning JonathanD
<rmg51> by the way......
<rmg51> IT'S HERE, IT'S HERE
<JonathanD> YES IT IS.
<JonathanD> and I'm going insiane.
<JonathanD> insane
<JonathanD> The frolikin schedules are missing.
<JonathanD> "Running an event like this basically comes down to dealing with one crisis after another."
<rmg51> but you love doing it
<rmg51> you know you'll do it again next year :-[
<rmg51> time for me to head out shopping :-/
<JonathanD> found the shcedules
<jedijf> we have a schedule?
<jedijf> cream cheese acquired
<waltman> but do you have bagels?
<jedijf> of course
<jedijf> at BK btw
<waltman> My train gets into Market East at 8:25. I'll stop for coffee on the way, and should be at BK between 8:45 and 9.
<pleia2> yay bagels!
<TheEvilPhoenix> hello
<knightzero|palm_> Hi
#ubuntu-us-pa 2011-07-24
<pleia2> jedijf <3
<TheEvilPhoenix> jedijf, +1
<TheEvilPhoenix> i think we need to still have a meeting though
<TheEvilPhoenix> what do you think pleia2?
<JonathanD> Good morning!
<x_hochiBisjeK> ?
<x_hochiBisjeK> its 10pm
<JonathanD> oh
<JonathanD> well then, nevermind.
<TheEvilPhoenix> lolol
<TheEvilPhoenix> JonathanD, you have failed today
<TheEvilPhoenix> :P
<JonathanD> I don't know bout that.
<JonathanD> good night!
<JonathanD> that better?
<TheEvilPhoenix> nope
<TheEvilPhoenix> now you're just pissing me off :p;
<JonathanD> oh dear.
<ChinnoDog> hmm
<x_hochiBisjeK> hallo ChinnoDog
<JonathanD> Morning.
<InHisName> You're getting up earlier than ever, JonathanD
<JonathanD> hi InHisName
<JonathanD> yeah. Couldn't sleep any longer.
<InHisName> Wierdest thing is I got up 4:23,  hmm 7 hours, that oughta be good enough.  Now to catch up on back chats.  Just got to this one now.
<JonathanD> yeah :P
<JonathanD> I slept at about 10pm I thin.
<JonathanD> maybe not.
<JonathanD> 02:50:25 < JonathanD> oh dear.
<JonathanD> thats only 6 hours :P
<JonathanD> meh
<InHisName> Which time zone ARE you JonathanD?
<JonathanD> InHisName: Eastern.
<JonathanD> My irc clocks are not, though.
<InHisName> So are they UTC or what ?  Kinda confusing when you are pushing something locally then quote weird times.
<InHisName> or is it UCT ?
<JonathanD> it's UTC
<InHisName> I can't come up with the def'n of UTC.  Universal Time    ....  committee  ?
<InHisName> I could just fall back to the lazy way and call it grenwich mean time
<JonathanD> Coordinated Universal Time
<rmg51> morning earlybirds
<JonathanD> howdy rmg51
<rmg51> o/
<rmg51> 364 days to go :-D
<JonathanD> We haven't picked a date yet :P
<rmg51> 365 to go
<rmg51> walk time
<rmg51> later
<ChinnoDog> so, Breadman saves the day?
<jedijf> isn't that /walways/ the case
<jedijf> always too
<ChinnoDog>  Legend of Breadman continues
<jedijf> it's all pleia2's fault
<jedijf> JonathanD's too
<jedijf> the heat could have played a part, i may have sent that email during a heat stroke moment
<waltman> I think that jedijf was actually baking bread in that back room.
<jedijf> could have
<jedijf> it was a convection oven when the door was closed
<JonathanD> jedijf: thanks :)
<JonathanD> For everything :)
<jedijf> lol, np, thank YOU!!!!!
<jedijf> i love community events
<JonathanD> jedijf: lets have some more.
<jedijf> i just wish i wasn't training a new driver at the same time....i could have done/enjoyed more
<JonathanD> jedijf: don't forget, the coffee pots can be considered available to whomever needs them.
<jedijf> did you see my pm?
<waltman> If you lost an Apple DVI to VGA Display Adapter at FOSSCON yesterday, I probably have it. Contact me and I'll return it to you asap.
<ChinnoDog> waltman:  those are pretty inexpensive on the egg
<ChinnoDog> I mean generic ones. probably expensive if it is apple
<jedijf> that's like the most sought after apple accesory
<JonathanD> jedijf: is it unusual?
<jedijf> no, just necessary
<jedijf> no adapter, no presos
<jedijf> in general ^^
<JonathanD> I thought that was the little jack thingy to VGA
<JonathanD> not the one walt had
<JonathanD> which looks like a fairly normal DVI-VGA but corded.
<jedijf> this one: http://www.google.com/products/catalog?client=ubuntu&channel=cs&q=dvi+to+vga&um=1&ie=UTF-8&tbm=shop&cid=9035972479451114895&sa=X&ei=ApMsTuHlJoTj0QHr1LjkDg&ved=0CDcQ8gIwAQ
<PennBot> Title: Apple VGA adapter Apple mini-DVI - male - 15 pin HD D-Sub (HD-15) - female (at www.google.com)
<jedijf> i think i've used the adapter more than my iBook
<ChinnoDog> what is special about this adapter that prevents it from being replaced by a $6 job?
<JonathanD> jedijf: nope
<JonathanD> ChinnoDog: the apples logo.
<jedijf> JonathanD: he stole a different/better one?
<jedijf> :P
<JonathanD> jedijf: it's something else
<JonathanD> it's not displayport
<JonathanD> just DVI-VGA
<JonathanD> maybe an older one?
<JonathanD> But he figured out the owner I think so all good
<jedijf> JonathanD: shouldn't you be swimming?
<JonathanD> I was.
<JonathanD> came back
<JonathanD> relaxing now
<jedijf> well deserved
<JonathanD> next up, I think, will be a canoeing trip
<JonathanD> as soon as it cools off.
<JonathanD> which will hopefully be in a couple weekends
<ChinnoDog>  yawn
<jedijf> ChinnoDog: where are you now?
<ChinnoDog> union station, dc, waiting for a train
<ChinnoDog> empty train parked here, board screwed up. idk when we are leaving
<jedijf> is this the trip home? weren't you in NY
<ChinnoDog> yes. got off the bus, walked here
<jedijf> went to NY just for the hell of it?
<ChinnoDog> hanging around with my family. brought a Marc Chagall print from the Guggenheim back with me
<ChinnoDog> protecting it with my life. Creases are bad.
<jedijf> you're fancy...i'm more of a Scarface print kinda guy. "you want to say hello to my little friend?"
<ChinnoDog> haha. That is cool but does not belong on my wall I think
#ubuntu-us-pa 2012-07-16
<Irishmanluke> anybody watching breaking bad?
<InHisName> no
<waltman> no.
<InHisName> I used to watch breaking away a few decades ago.
<Irishmanluke> its the season premiere
<InHisName> Whupie Doo
<Irishmanluke> its a great series
<waltman> So I hear. It's just not my kind of series.
<rmg51> Morning
<JonathanD> Morning.
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples
<waltman> Morning.
<InHisName> Morning,  Wow I have 4 minutes break to read here.
<waltman> 2 left!
<InHisName> Thanks waltman for the bonus two words to read in my 1st two mintues
<teddy-dbear> done :-D
 * waltman dances a jig as InHisName departs...
<InHisName> ta, ta......
<ChinnoDog> hi ssweeny
<ssweeny> hi ChinnoDog
<jedijf> ChinnoDog: big hacdc representation at HOPE. met the president of the space - real nice space, it seems.
<jedijf> really interested in the doctor and the pirates' byzantium project
<ChinnoDog> I never met the president
<pleia2> jedijf: so, was HOPE awesome? :)
<pleia2> I've come to realize that I couldn't fully appreciate it when I went
<pleia2> was still fun though
<jedijf> pleia2: yes
<jedijf> pleia2: was that the grey period?
<pleia2> jedijf: mine? yes
<pleia2> I had just started going outside on my own
 * pleia2 applies more coffee to this Monday
<jedijf> pleia2: yeah, but regardless, i think as you think back after an event, you always feel as if you could have done more - i do already - and iirc - that was your first irl with wilmer
<jedijf> and you had the good working rfid badge
 * jedijf remembers internet stalking you while listening to statler radio
<jedijf> actually bts and i both were vicariously living thru rfid and radio
<pleia2> haha, yeah that was fun
<pleia2> I think it was my first conference of any type, and I wasn't really scene-aware (not that I am particularly now, but I am certainly /more/)
<jedijf> you know me, i was even having fun with the bus tour sales guys on the corner, and snuck them in on Sunday!
<jedijf> hack the con ftw
<pleia2> haha
<jedijf> we did get snagged, but were in for like 15 minutes
<pleia2> :)
<jedijf> got some hacdc people to speak at FOSSCON
<jedijf> cool project with mesh networking
<pleia2> nice!
<JonathanD> mesh helicopter wifi networking?
<pleia2> we were trying to scheme how to make it out to CPOSC this year, but MJ has a conference the week before and I have one after, couldn't make it work
<pleia2> probably will just do one more philly trip this year for wedding stuff
<jedijf> you're always welcome to the area - we'll build an event around it (other than wedding time) << that will be it's own event
<jedijf> got shotdown at hope when i asked a pregnant lady to do baby workshop at fosscon since her due date was aug 11th
<jedijf> and yes, i did suggest it
<pleia2> lol
<jedijf> could have been epic
<rmg51> just what every woman wants.... people looking up her dress when she's not wearing any underware
<waltman> I'm renewing my ACM membership. Should I change my prefix to "Dr."? :)
<IdleOne> have you earned the right to use such a prefix?
<IdleOne> if so, I would.
<waltman> seems appropriate for the ACM
#ubuntu-us-pa 2012-07-17
<InHisName> waltman: does the CM part stand for 'computing machinery" ?   Isn't that what you are a Dr. of ?
<waltman> InHisName: ACM stands for "Association for Computing Machinery". I am a Doctor of Philosophy in Computer Science.
<InHisName> waltman: My wife only used title in prof societies.  Not church directories, pta, nor neighborhood directories etc.   For her, its ACS.  For you it's ACM, IEEE, etc.   OR if you are not the lowest key individual, then never use Mr. again. Just Dr.
<InHisName> Then again there are the ones who 'notice' the label and ask all kinds of medical advice.   LOL
<waltman> InHisName: My niece has taken to calling me "Uncle Doctor Walt"
<InHisName> That's SOooo cute, IFFF she's around nine.
<waltman> She's 17. :)
<waltman> Still cute.
<InHisName> I was gonna say if 29, soooo 'wrong?'
<rmg51> Morning
<JonathanD> Morning rmg51
<rmg51> o/
<waltman> Morning.
#ubuntu-us-pa 2012-07-18
<InHisName> Evening
<MutantTurkey> evening
<MutantTurkey> I wish github had like a small bio section
<MutantTurkey> like "hi I am turkey and I blah blah blah"
<MutantTurkey> because I am now forwarding my domain to my github url
<JonathanD> Morning.
<rmg51> Morning JonathanD
<JonathanD> hey rmg51
<rmg51> o/
<waltman> Morning.
<JonathanD> hey waltman
<waltman> Yo.
<MutantTurkey> Good morning folks!
<rmg51> o/
<MutantTurkey> can I mount nfs as a non-root?
<SamuraiAlba> Good bacon to all!
<SamuraiAlba> :)
#ubuntu-us-pa 2012-07-19
<rmg51> Morning
<JonathanD> Morning.
<JonathanD> whats up rmg51?
<rmg51> nothing other then us
<JonathanD> Jason is up.
<waltman> Morning.
<JonathanD> and waltman
<waltman> *yawn*
<rmg51> and now I'm off to work :P
<jthan> Any of you all use Blender before?
#ubuntu-us-pa 2012-07-20
<rmg51> Morning
<Traveler> jthan: good morning - please say you did not go to the movie last night
<JonathanD> hey
<jedijf> jthan: check in
 * waltman *quacks*
<MutantTurkey> hidey ho neighbors
<jthan> jedijf: I did go to the movie but not in Aurora
<jthan> InHisName:  ^ ^
<ChinnoDog> I just saw that on the news
<ChinnoDog> hooray, jthan is alive
<MutantTurkey> wait what?
<MutantTurkey> oh yes
<jedijf> congrats to pleia2 on your award
<pleia2> thank you :)
<SamuraiAlba> Good bacon to all!
<Sadin> Hi SamuraiAlba
<Sadin> :D
<SamuraiAlba> Hay
#ubuntu-us-pa 2012-07-21
<InHisName> I'm so happy to read your reply.  Nice to know you are alive and WELL, jthan
<InHisName> After nearly 3 days, I am back home to resume my cisco studies.
#ubuntu-us-pa 2013-07-15
<rmg51> Morning
<JonathanD> hi rmg51
<rmg51> lo JonathanD
<JonathanD> How's it going?
<rmg51> ok so far
<JonathanD> Sounds good
<rmg51> not really
<rmg51> it's Monday morning and I'm getting ready for work :P
<JonathanD> How bad can it be? :p
<rmg51> come to work with me one day and find out
<waltman> http://24.media.tumblr.com/e3a56301db98b2d963999ca44e7bb01a/tumblr_mpjf2jKAKL1rag82vo4_400.gif # monday morning
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, dogs, turkeys and everything else
<JonathanD> hi teddy-dbear
<teddy-dbear> freenode is slow this morning
<teddy-dbear> I wasn't sure I was going to get on :-/
<InHisName> Grease it up with some chocolate, teddy-dbear
<teddy-dbear> I can't if I can't sign in :-(
<JonathanD> seems more solid than it has been from my side, teddy-dbear
<InHisName> You're in now
<teddy-dbear> it took an extra 2 minutes for me to connect
<JonathanD> teddy-dbear: odd.
<InHisName> can fit in 2 minutes of situps.  Sitting long hours weakens the stomach muscles.
<JonathanD> what server are you on?
<InHisName> mars?
<teddy-dbear> morgan.freenode.net (Chicago, IL,
<rmg51> rajaniemi.freenode.net (Helsinki, FI, EU)
<rmg51> I got in right away
<rmg51> Teddy took 2 minutes longer
<InHisName> Chicago still asleep,  Helsinki is in middle of day, wide awake !
<InHisName> teddy-dbear: you haven't typed a thing in 30+ minutes.  Did irc slow up to over half hour now ?
<InHisName> All that fussin' and no resultant typing.
<rmg51> it's his nap time
<InHisName> 2 minute delay is a mere pittance compared to napping
<waltman> Teddy naps a lot
<JonathanD> I believe the term is hibernates.
<ChinnoDog> Moning
<ChinnoDog> I mean
<ChinnoDog> Morning
<JonathanD> hi ChinnoDog
<ChinnoDog> hi JonathanD
<ChinnoDog> There I go spraying WD-40 into my eye. I hope this does not cause blindness.
<waltman> 8
<waltman> Why'd you go and do that?
<ChinnoDog> It was an accident. I was soaking the threads on my shower head so I could take it off and put on a sprayer
<waltman> did you flush out your eyes asap?
<waltman> http://answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20090102212950AAVyeLi
<ChinnoDog> Yea. It was just one eye.
<ChinnoDog> I didn't mean to lubricate my eye socket. My left eye turns around in there just fine as it is.
<waltman> http://www.wd40company.com/files/pdf/msds-spo71638249.pdf
<ChinnoDog> Thanks for that second link. A PDF from the manufacturer is reputable. answers.yahoo.com is... not.
<ChinnoDog> "no significant irritation is expected"
<ChinnoDog> I don't think I got much in there. I was wearing glasses.
<ChinnoDog> oh..
<ChinnoDog> waltman: you linked to a PDF for the wrong product
<waltman> oops!
<waltman> http://www.wd40company.com/files/pdf/msds-wd494716385.pdf
<ChinnoDog> That is better. I rinsed the eye. Now I'll cross my fingers I don't die.
<waltman> Chances are you won't die.
<waltman> BTW how important is stereo vision in your job? :)
<ChinnoDog> :-(
<ChinnoDog> eyes++
<waltman> it says to rinse it for 5 minutes
<waltman> If you're really concerned, I suppose you could always go to the emergency room.
<ChinnoDog> I think I will be ok. I feel funny from the fumes I inhaled but I will probably be fine.
#ubuntu-us-pa 2013-07-16
<InHisName> I remember 'funny' fumes when living in a Dorm on campus so many decades ago.
<rmg51> Morning
<JonathanD> Morning.
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, dogs, turkeys and everything else
<InHisName> Morning all assorments
<ChinnoDog> morning
<ChinnoDog> InHisName: Did the fumes smell like pine trees?
<InHisName> No, ChinnoDog, more like sugar coated tires smoldering away.   I thought that a room was on fire and the rubber tiles were source of the smell.  8 guys tackled me in order to not call the fire dept.
<ChinnoDog> lol
<InHisName> LordOfTime|EC2: what does the EC2 mean ?
<pleia2> elastic compute cloud
<TheLordOfTime> InHisName:  that's my amazon EC2 connection
<TheLordOfTime> ^
#ubuntu-us-pa 2013-07-17
<rmg51> Morning
<JonathanD> MOrning.
<waltman> MORning.
<rmg51> BYE
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, dogs, turkeys and everything else
<InHisName> Hi tech people animals etc
<ChinnoDog> morning
<ChinnoDog> Seems like nothing works this morning
<JonathanD> irc does!
<JonathanD> at least.
<JonathanD> And really, what else do you need?
<ChinnoDog> Everything else
<ChinnoDog> I wish I could call it quits for the day and go back to bed.
<ChinnoDog> The cat now likes to walk into the hallway of my building
<ChinnoDog> Maybe I could teach him to check the mail
<bts3685> or fetch the paper
<bts3685> dogcats++
<pleia2> dogcats++
<ChinnoDog> Today is not a good day for DNS.
<waltman> It's seemed to be OK for me.
<ChinnoDog> A Network Solutions DNS provider appears to have been malfunctioning today and causing our uptime monitor to explode with alerts.
#ubuntu-us-pa 2013-07-18
<JonathanD> Morning.
<rmg51> Morning
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, dogs, turkeys and everything else
<InHisName> good morning to you all
<ChinnoDog> morning
<Samuraialba> Good bacon to all!
<InHisName> Hey Guys, I have software update running and it says:  "Installing Updates"  "Running post-installation trigger dpkg-exec"   Details --> 95% completed and has been stuck there for hours/days now.   What to do about this ?
<Samuraialba> Not sure, man
<Samuraialba> I have no clue
<Samuraialba> This is unfortunately, a Windows Shop :(
<Samuraialba> I'm running Ubuntu in aVM and I'll see if I can replicate
<InHisName> I doubt it.   Something's gone wrong.  Just want to know what to do the make recovery least difficult.
<ChinnoDog> InHisName: Can you expand the dialog to see a command prompt waiting for input?
<ChinnoDog> I see those sometimes when I update a package that is complaining about a customization I did.
<InHisName> The "Details" shows only a progress bar.  No command line to type input.
<InHisName> Title is "Software Updater"
<ChinnoDog> I would kill the process tree and then run apt to fix the database
<ChinnoDog> and then you can try the update again
<InHisName> Can it do a nice recovery from  a FIRM power down and then a restart ?
<ChinnoDog> It isn't Windows. Fix your file system before you shut down. :-)
<InHisName> True, its Ubuntu
<InHisName> What to fix ?
<ChinnoDog> The package database. The next time you run apt after killing the update it will tell you to run a command to repair the database
<ChinnoDog> Then it will check your packages, run the triggers that were not run before, and help you add/remove packages so it isn't borked anymore.
<InHisName> I would do this right after rebooting ?
<ChinnoDog> You don't need to reboot
<ChinnoDog> Do it now, without rebooting
<InHisName> What commands to run ?
<ChinnoDog> use killall to take down the process tree
<InHisName> Do now ? with this panel still open?   There is NO "X" button and "cancel" is grey.
<ChinnoDog> Then run apt. I don't know if you need a command to get it to tell you to fix stuff.
<ChinnoDog> Do it from a command line
<ChinnoDog> I need to eat lunch. bbiab
<InHisName> Could not get a lock, Is another process using it ?
<InHisName> Seems that this stuck panel is blocking usage of apt-get system.
<ChinnoDog> so kill it
<ChinnoDog> InHisName: did you fix it?
<ChinnoDog> One of these days I need to learn to use busybox to recover after screwing up my fstab
<waltman> Alternatively, you could stop screwing up your fstab. :)
<ChinnoDog> That too. I should use mount options that actually exist.
<jthan_> Seems to me that you just got burned, ChinnoDog
<ChinnoDog> jthan--
<jthan> PennBot is a lie.
#ubuntu-us-pa 2013-07-19
<ChinnoDog> Anyone here familiar with Postgres?
<ChinnoDog> Never mind. I answered my own question.
<ChinnoDog> I was trying to figure out the Postgres installers.
<InHisName> ChinnoDog: Nope, been busy while waiting for replies.
<rmg51> Morning
<jackson> morning rmg51
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, dogs, turkeys and everything else
<ChinnoDog> morning
<teddy-dbear> o/
<ChinnoDog> InHisName: Did you fix it now?
<ChinnoDog> Seems like booting to CLI login is always complicated. I don't want X to start because I have a remote X server. Anyone know how the cleanest way to do this on KDE?
<waltman> I think there's some way to change your runlevel during bootup, but I forget how.
<waltman> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpstartHowto # this may help
<ChinnoDog> I could configure another runlevel but modifying runlevel 2 would work just fine since I want all the normal stuff minus X.
<ChinnoDog> Looking in etc/rc2.d I don't see a symlink for X or KDE though
<waltman> I set my default runlevel to 2, but I'm weird.
<ChinnoDog> There is a symlink for S99rc.local that goes to ../init.d/rc.local though. idk what that does
<ChinnoDog> oh. It runs /etc/rc.local which does nothing by default.
<waltman> I think I'm beginning to see how you end up trashing your fstab :)
<ChinnoDog> :-p
<ChinnoDog> I only trash the fstab during boot because the valid mount flags for ext4 and btrfs have changed since I originally created notes on how I want to mount them
<ChinnoDog> I installed Mint KDE and added a mount parameter for ext4 that is apparently no longer valid.
<jedijf> ChinnoDog: kdm.conf
<ChinnoDog> Wouldn't that be called after X is started?
<ChinnoDog> If I understand correctly X will start first and then KDE will be launched
<jedijf> dm
<ChinnoDog> However, I don't want X to start at all. I am going to start KDE from a remote terminal and X will be running there
<jedijf> its the dm that starts the x
<jedijf> g k fu etc
<ChinnoDog> dm = ?
<jedijf> dispolay manager
<jedijf> dungeon master
<jedijf> display
<jedijf> waltman: must use debian - ubu has been runlevel vacant for years
<ChinnoDog> I need to read more on this. ugh.. back to work for now
<jedijf> not 6; do a gui
<waltman> jedijf: 1) yes 2) huh
<jedijf> upstart tee shirt ^^^^
<jedijf> waltman: no easyy run level control
<jedijf> by default
<waltman> Wait, so if my new linux box at home runs ubuntu, I can't go to the command line first?
 * waltman is old school
<waltman> also old
<jedijf> easily, in the old standard ways - try it
 * waltman notes that this is an as-yet unpurchased new linux box :)
<jedijf> waltman: when there were alt install cd's, there was an option for cli only install (w/desktop kernel)
<jedijf> you could always do what i call a server plus install
<ChinnoDog> Server install will have a number of other differences from desktop install
<ChinnoDog> It used to have a different kernel build. idk if that is still true.
<jedijf> correct - thats why best way was cli only
<jedijf> ChinnoDog: re-read: < jedijf> waltman: when there were alt install cd's, there was an  option for cli only install (w/desktop kernel)
<ChinnoDog> I used to do this when I first started using Ubuntu because I couldn't / wasn't ready to run Ubuntu on my main PC.
<ChinnoDog> I ran Ubuntu on a headless workstation and remoted into it. Said workstation did not have much memory and since it was headless I did not need X running most of the time.
<jedijf> alternate cli only is now 'minimal'
<jedijf> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD#A32-bit_PC_.28x86.29
<ChinnoDog> jedijf: So, a window manager manages windows on the screen, nothing else. But, I don't want that. I don't want any graphical UI to load.
<ChinnoDog> I am going to use the remote window manager.
<ChinnoDog> I just want to boot to a command prompt
<ChinnoDog> Or rather, a CLI login prompt.
<ChinnoDog> I only ever intend to login at the terminal when my Linux box is borked.
<ChinnoDog> I did it!
<ChinnoDog> jedijf: You were right. I edited /etc/init/kdm.conf and set it to not start on runlevel 2.
<rmg51> http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/ubuntu-63/boot-into-console-command-line-instead-of-x-549292/
<rmg51> ChinnoDog: see if that helps ^^
<ChinnoDog> I already made it work. I am good now. :-) Next challenge is starting KDE remotely.
<rmg51> k
<ChinnoDog> It initializes most of the way and then gets stuck. Not sure if I want the whole thing. Just the task bar would probably be ok.
<jedijf> ChinnoDog: ye of NO faith
<ChinnoDog> I didn't understand. Now I do.
<jedijf> ChinnoDog: i was driving - couldn't really explain it completely but if you would have looked at file and seen "start on" i was /hoping/ you could of figured it out
<jedijf> i even through in the #!6 reference
<jedijf> threw
<jedijf> that rmg51 link would work too
<jedijf> and is probably the proper sysadminny way to do it
<jedijf> ChinnoDog: also, i said display manager, not window manager - gdm kdm lightdm fudm etc
<jedijf> check the logs
<ChinnoDog> I believe you
#ubuntu-us-pa 2013-07-20
<ChinnoDog> ok, I have it kind of working. hmm
<ChinnoDog> I don't want it to draw the desktop though
<InHisName> Hey Guys, I have software update running and it says:  "Installing Updates"  "Running post-installation trigger dpkg-exec"   Details --> 95% completed and has been stuck there for hours/days now.   What to do about this ?
<InHisName> Just want to know what to do the make recovery least difficult.
<InHisName> Panel Title is "Software Updater"
<rmg51> kill it
<rmg51> start over hope for the best
<JonathanD> Morning.
<rmg51> Morning JonathanD
<JonathanD> hey
<rmg51> o/
<waltman_> morning
<InHisName> Morning
<jedijf> ChinnoDog: all those issues and more will be covered at FOSSCON - that's why you should attend
<JonathanD> I agree.
<rmg51> and Teddy will have chocolate :-D
<waltman> Teddy always has chocolate.
<rmg51> he lives on it
#ubuntu-us-pa 2013-07-21
<ChinnoDog> I do not think my issues could be covered in one conference
<ChinnoDog> There is an unfortunate message on ubuntuforums.org
<JonathanD> Morning.
<rmg51> Morning
<jackson> morning
<jackson> whos making all the noise
<jackson> hmm must be the kids ..   ....   ..    ..
<jackson> :)
<JonathanD> yes.
<rmg51> it's not on my end
<rmg51> Teddy is still asleep
<JonathanD> rmg51: we got fosscon buttons
<JonathanD> for teddy
<rmg51> that will make him happy
<rmg51> he hasn't gotten any new bling for a long time
<JonathanD> we're happy to help
<jackson> ooooo cool
<rmg51> walk time
<rmg51> later
<jackson> laters
 * waltman yawns
#ubuntu-us-pa 2014-07-14
<rmg51> Morning
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, dogs, turkeys, hamsters and everything else
<ChinnoDog> morning
<teddy-dbear> o/
<pvl1_> \o
#ubuntu-us-pa 2014-07-15
<rmg51> Morning
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, dogs, turkeys, hamsters and everything else
<waltman> Morning ducks, fishies, frogs, weatherpeople, and others who enjoy this sort of weather.
<JonathanD> Morning.
<pvl1> mornings
<ProfessorKaos64> Wondering if what I am doing with RetroRig(https://github.com/ProfessorKaos64/RetroRig/) is all for naught with so many telling me to support RetroPlayer instead.. I feel so conflicted lol... (https://github.com/garbear/xbmc)
#ubuntu-us-pa 2014-07-16
<rmg51> Morning
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, dogs, turkeys, hamsters and everything else
<MobileTurkey> hanging out at panera, it's not so bad
<MobileTurkey> waltman: man you guys really grilled my yesterday. Not that I didn't deserve it. I definitely did.
<MobileTurkey> one last statement: mosh is awesome, it's a mobile shell that allows you to keep a more sane interactive session over crappy crappy networks
<KyleYankan> I use mosh on my laptops at home. Unfortunately mobaxterm doesn't support mosh over a http proxy, so no moshing at work - which would be most excellent
<MobileTurkey> i'm not sure what mobaxterm is but yeah i think it requires a ssh connection to work right?
<waltman> MobileTurkey: well, it was mostly Andy. I haven't been privy to any of the discussions.
<KyleYankan> MobileTurkey: MobaXTerm is a cygwin/ssh-clieng for windows. Lets me run some *nix utilites on my windows box and easier SSHinh
#ubuntu-us-pa 2014-07-17
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, dogs, turkeys, hamsters and everything else
#ubuntu-us-pa 2014-07-18
<rmg51> Morning
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, dogs, turkeys, hamsters and everything else
<pvl1> morning
#ubuntu-us-pa 2014-07-19
<Jackson> o/ InHisName
<InHisName> howdy Jackson
#ubuntu-us-pa 2015-07-13
<rmg51> Morning
<lazyPower> Mornin o/
<jackson> lazyPower moin
<lazyPower> \o jackson
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
<ChinnoDog> lazyPower: I resolved the problem with missing /scripts. Ruby problem is still unresolved but I found a bug logged for it here: https://github.com/weechat/weechat/issues/433
<ChinnoDog> lazyPower: I confirmed this is the problem. If I create a .rb file with just 'require "uri"' in it and try to load it in weechat then I get the same error.
<lazyPower> seems strange that the module loaded just fine in irb
<lazyPower> and was even leveraging the URI module
<ChinnoDog> Yes. I ran the same thing in irb and there is no issue.
<lazyPower> its got to be loading from a broken $GEMHOME or something.
<lazyPower> ruby is really hinky like this
<ChinnoDog> Also, I fixed the /scripts problem by purging every package that was weechat related and then installing it again. I think I had an old weechat package plus a new one. Now I have ruby 2.0 only because weechat required it.
<lazyPower> and why i resulted to using rbenv on all the things.
<lazyPower> ok
<lazyPower> i'm fairly certain that removing the ruby apt packages does not clear gems
<lazyPower> so there's something leftover from an older install thats causing those headaches
<lazyPower> either a config, a gem, or something else thats polluting your ruby env
<lazyPower> that or we've shipped a crap copy of ruby
<ChinnoDog> So how do I clean/fix?
<lazyPower> i'm uncertain :|
<lazyPower> it works in 1 condition, but not in another
<ChinnoDog> Where did the uri module come from? Can I redownload and compile it or is it part of core?
<lazyPower> so there's a good env in there somewhere (when you fire up irb), but not when you're executing weechat.
<lazyPower> its part of core.
<ChinnoDog> I don't really know what a gem consists of. Do they get autogenerated? Can I delete them and put them back?
<lazyPower> Gems are a lot like python modules
<lazyPower> they are classes (or collections of classes) with metadata wrappers
<lazyPower> and they sometimes contain compiled stubs of c-bins for faster operation
<lazyPower> its typically not a good  idea to just gut GEMS from your system, as its extremely easy to brick a ruby install
<lazyPower> if you purge all ruby, and i mean *all* ruby, you may get away with it by reinstalling. but i'm hesitant to recommend that
#ubuntu-us-pa 2015-07-14
<rmg51> Morning
<lazyPower> mornin o/
<JonathanD> Morning.
<lazyPower> ChinnoDog: i was giving some serious thought to your dilemma with ruby lastnight
<lazyPower> ChinnoDog: have you considered using a container to isolate the dependencies? Be it docker, or LXC?
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
<lazyPower> mornin teddy
<teddy-dbear> o/
<ChinnoDog> lazyPower: I don't know anything about dependencies in Ruby. If it works in irb then this is a weechat problem, right?
<lazyPower> possibly, i'm not that familar with how weechat is contstructed.
<lazyPower> *constructed
#ubuntu-us-pa 2015-07-15
<rmg51> Morning
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
#ubuntu-us-pa 2015-07-16
<rmg51> Morning
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
#ubuntu-us-pa 2015-07-17
<JonathanD> Good evening.
<JonathanD> Morning.
<rmg51> Morning
<JonathanD> Hey rmg51, how  goes?
<rmg51> quite so far
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
<lazyPower> \o
<teddy-dbear> o/
<tookus> were in pa is everyone?
<jthan> Colorado!
<jthan> I used to be from Allentown/Bethlehem area
<tookus> not too far from Allentown/Bethlehem
<jthan> Whereabouts?
<jthan> I actually was in Hellertown
<jthan> which you may have heard of
<tookus> Perkasie
<jthan> Beautiful
<jthan> My mom works for Landis Agencies (they had an office in Perkasie, I believe it closed)
<tookus> They do have a grocery store down the street from me
<jthan> Lol. Yes. Different Landis
<tookus> indeed
<jthan> Landis Agencies was a nationwide insurance place
<lazyPower> I'm just outside of Pittsburgh
<ssweeny> I'm just inside of Pittsburgh
#ubuntu-us-pa 2016-07-18
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
<icey> ahoy
<teddy-dbear> \0
#ubuntu-us-pa 2016-07-19
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
<lazyPower> o/
#ubuntu-us-pa 2016-07-20
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
<icey> ahoy
<waltman> Morning.
<icey> wow
<waltman> hmm?
<lazyPower> o/
<lazyPower> icey what are you wow'ing?
<icey> heh, wrong window ;-)
<icey> talking about adjuting schedules for large time changes :)
<icey> lazyPower:
<lazyPower> oooooo
#ubuntu-us-pa 2016-07-21
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
<icey> ahoy
<lazyPower> o/
<locodir-user> I am having a difficult time with an update from 16.04 to 16.04.1
#ubuntu-us-pa 2016-07-22
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
<icey> ahoy
<lazyPower> o/
<icey> lazyPower: I didn't think you were in PA anymore ;-)
<lazyPower> This Loco is still the best loco
<lazyPower> i dont think jedijf is ready to kick me out anyway :)
<icey> ha :)
<rmg51> if we haven't kicked any one else out because they left the state, lazyPower is save
<lazyPower> \o/
<rmg51> for a while at least
<lazyPower> doh
<lazyPower> i mean, thank you for this opportunity sir
<rmg51> after all pleia2 is still an administrator here
<waltman> PA's both a state and a state of mind
<lazyPower> Thats true... i think 'Man i wish i were in PA still' everytime i go outside with a heat index of > 100
<waltman> Note to self: don't tell lazyPower to check this weekend's Philly weather forecast.
<waltman> OOPS!
 * lazyPower smirks
<icey> but here it won't last ;-)
<waltman> Mother Nature seems to have confused the DNC with fosscon.
<teddy-dbear> should I bring a small personal fan to Fosscon?
<icey> teddy-dbear: or an industrial one?
<teddy-dbear> I just need to keep myself and my chocolate cool :-D
<waltman> teddy-dbear: It must be tough staying cool with all that fur.
<teddy-dbear> you have no idea
<teddy-dbear> try wearing a fur coat all the time :P
<teddy-dbear> a water ice right about now would help ;-)
#ubuntu-us-pa 2016-07-23
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
#ubuntu-us-pa 2016-07-24
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
#ubuntu-us-pa 2017-07-17
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
#ubuntu-us-pa 2017-07-18
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
<InHisName> Hi, teddy-dbear - seems you are the only conversationalist in last few days. Got a link for Fosscon ?
<jthan> https://fosscon.us/
<JonathanD> hi InHisName
#ubuntu-us-pa 2017-07-19
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
#ubuntu-us-pa 2017-07-20
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
<ChinnoDog> morning
#ubuntu-us-pa 2017-07-21
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
#ubuntu-us-pa 2017-07-22
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
#ubuntu-us-pa 2017-07-23
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
#ubuntu-us-pa 2018-07-16
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
#ubuntu-us-pa 2018-07-17
<waltman> What's the preferred way (if any) to install Docker on 18.04 -- apt install docker.io? snap install docker? Some other way?
<waltman> apologies for asking an actual ubuntu question on the channel :)
<H8|> waltman: probably the former
<H8|> Sticking with the distro package manager is always preferred to using something like snaps (that's probably an opinion, but)
<waltman> Turns out they've also got their own repo: https://docs.docker.com/install/linux/docker-ce/ubuntu/#install-using-the-repository
<waltman> But I think the docker.io package is sufficient for now.
<jthan> There's always udocker
<waltman> What's that?
<jthan> https://github.com/indigo-dc/udocker
<jthan> Depending what you're trying to do with it
<jthan> don't need root privs
<jthan> it's also easy to just download and quickly build if you're just messing around
<jthan> vs. installing at a system level
<jthan> I know very little about it except that it exists, so YMMV and I can't speak to its security implications if there are any
<waltman> We use docker at work. This week a coworker's doing a series of classes on using it. I think I'm better off using the real deal.
<jthan> Oh, well in that case, probably.
<waltman> I got the hello-world image to run, and I also built a simple shell.
<jthan> I stick to singularity.
<waltman> This is a really good time for this talks. I've been working in docker for a couple of months now, and today's session answered a bunch of questions I haven't had a chance to look into.
<waltman> I've mostly been using it as a black box.
<jthan> it's pretty easy to just do it because it works and not understand anything that's actually going on.
<waltman> But it's pretty opaque. I didn't really understand the difference between docker and docker-compose until today!
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
<swift110> hey
<msalvatore> hey
<waltman> yo
<swift110> how are you msalvatore and waltman
<msalvatore> I'm just dandy, swift110. How are you?
#ubuntu-us-pa 2018-07-18
<swift110> im good msalvatore
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
#ubuntu-us-pa 2018-07-19
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
#ubuntu-us-pa 2018-07-20
<swift110> hey all
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
<JonathanS> Mornin.
#ubuntu-us-pa 2018-07-21
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
#ubuntu-us-pa 2018-07-22
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
#ubuntu-us-pa 2019-07-15
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples and everything else
#ubuntu-us-pa 2019-07-16
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
#ubuntu-us-pa 2019-07-17
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
#ubuntu-us-pa 2019-07-18
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
<msalvatore> man, this channel is dead.
<waltman> Dead? Or undead?
<ssweeny[m]> I'm in channels that don't even get a polite greeting every morning
<msalvatore> Speaking of dead, Cosmic is now dead.
#ubuntu-us-pa 2019-07-19
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
<ChinnoDog> msalvatore: Probably not as dead as you think. There are lurkers.
#ubuntu-us-pa 2019-07-20
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
#ubuntu-us-pa 2019-07-21
<teddy-dbear> Morning peoples, critters and everything else
